# autoglym paint renovator caused fine scratches



## slim330 (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi I used autoglym paint renovator by hand on my boot black e46 330 a small section however it jus got worst and created a section of fine scratches. Whats the best way I can undo the damages by hand?


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Paint renovator is a cutting compound so you must have rubbed hard in one particular area, no real way to solve by hand, rotary or DA with the same product will solve it but best do the whole panel to be even , then use some SRP to fill the remaining minor swirls.


----------



## Rainbow (Oct 30, 2013)

This sounds odd. Are you sure that you used correct applicator and was the surface prepared correctly? Did you apply it outside? How much did you let it to haze?


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Tiny bits of dirt can also cause similar problems.


----------



## slim330 (Dec 11, 2013)

Oryt... thanks.. looks like il hve to invest in a da...


----------



## slim330 (Dec 11, 2013)

Rainbow said:


> This sounds odd. Are you sure that you used correct applicator and was the surface prepared correctly? Did you apply it outside? How much did you let it to haze?


I clayed the area before I used the autoglym... applied inside with polish applicator pad.. didnt let it haze at all..


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

the clay itself could of caused the scratches too, its also an abrassive..


----------



## slim330 (Dec 11, 2013)

-Kev- said:


> the clay itself could of caused the scratches too, its also an abrassive..


I clayed the boot area but only the area where I used autoglym became filled with light scratches.. looks like my only option is the da polisher which is quite costly here in south africa..but prob with megs swirl x or sumthing less abrasive as im still new to detailing..


----------



## Otto (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi Slim330,

Did you spray/mist or wet the applicator when used to apply Paint Renovator?
If not a compound or any polish with any degree of cutting agent will burn the section worked and not spread very well.


----------



## slim330 (Dec 11, 2013)

Otto said:


> Hi Slim330,
> 
> Did you spray/mist or wet the applicator when used to apply Paint Renovator?
> If not a compound or any polish with any degree of cutting agent will burn the section worked and not spread very well.


yap I i did ,really dnt understand .. i think autoglym paint renavator is extremely harsh..


----------



## slim330 (Dec 11, 2013)

This is how it looks


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

I also think this is very harsh an should be used with caution


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Try Gtechniq P1 on a German style foam applicator.


----------



## devonutopia (May 29, 2006)

Yes - that almost looks like the sort of marks/haze you get after wet sanding. Needs a less harsh polishing with a machine, in my opinion.


----------



## TJenkos (May 6, 2009)

cleancar said:


> I also think this is very harsh an should be used with caution


I agree. I've tried it once and it's very aggressive


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Rubbing too hard and or rubbing dirt in and or rubbing with a dirty pad/clay would be the obvious problem here. I'd personally recommend getting someone that knows a bit more to sort it. If you're determined to fix it yourself then P1 might be worth a try by hand however a decent glaze would probably do a good job of tidying it up. Be careful about prep.


----------



## slim330 (Dec 11, 2013)

organisys said:


> Try Gtechniq P1 on a German style foam applicator.


unfortunately p1 is not available anywer in sa...


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

slim330 said:


> unfortunately p1 is not available anywer in sa...


Aha, If you fill in your location in your profile we'd know you were in SA just by looking at the left of the screen.

If I was you I'd just use a glaze to cover it up... AG SRP, CG EZ Creme... any decent glaze should help.


----------



## bmwman (Jun 11, 2008)

looks like you may have used a dodgy applicator. Ive found the cheap yellow applicators do leave these types of marks. My Alfa romeo needed a full machine polish after i had waxed using one of those yellow applicators so be mindful it could have been an applicator.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

I've used that on a few cars and never produced scratchs like that.
I'd say dirty applicator or something possibly on the paint


----------



## slim330 (Dec 11, 2013)

Nanoman said:


> Aha, If you fill in your location in your profile we'd know you were in SA just by looking at the left of the screen.
> 
> If I was you I'd just use a glaze to cover it up... AG SRP, CG EZ Creme... any decent glaze should help.


thanks.. read about some glazes.. think il try poor boys black hole show glaze .. ths weekend .. will put pics after..


----------



## slim330 (Dec 11, 2013)

one more quick q.. between poor boys black hole and black fire gloss enhancig polish which would be the better option


----------



## slim330 (Dec 11, 2013)

Nanoman said:


> Aha, If you fill in your location in your profile we'd know you were in SA just by looking at the left of the screen.
> 
> If I was you I'd just use a glaze to cover it up... AG SRP, CG EZ Creme... any decent glaze should help.


used poorboys black hole glaze .. really impressive results..


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

slim330 said:


> used poorboys black hole glaze .. really impressive results..


Glad to hear you got it sorted but remember you've just temporarily masked it (nothing wrong with that though). I hope it lasts well. I haven't used PB BH but I'd put something like colli 476 over it for protection and to try and make it last.


----------



## slim330 (Dec 11, 2013)

Nanoman said:


> Glad to hear you got it sorted but remember you've just temporarily masked it (nothing wrong with that though). I hope it lasts well. I haven't used PB BH but I'd put something like colli 476 over it for protection and to try and make it last.


thanks.. I used collinite 845 over it.. so hope it lasts..


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

slim330 said:


> thanks.. I used collinite 845 over it.. so hope it lasts..


Good stuff. Stick a pic up when you've done the whole car!


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

possul said:


> I've used that on a few cars and never produced scratchs like that.
> I'd say dirty applicator or something possibly on the paint


Have to agree, before getting a machine AG Paint renavator was my goto product to remove scratches etc:thumb:
Very easy to blame products sometimes


----------



## slim330 (Dec 11, 2013)

after poorboys black hole and collonite


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

msb said:


> Have to agree, before getting a machine AG Paint renavator was my goto product to remove scratches etc:thumb:
> Very easy to blame products sometimes


Is it old school non diminishing abrasive unlike Meg's SMAT?


----------

